# Turtle Help



## Reptizzle (Oct 20, 2007)

i found a turtle on the road near me and i stoped to move it off the road back into the pond.. but it didn't look too well it is very lathargic and looks like it has shell rot and fluid build up in its limbs and possibly septicemia (there are redish patches that look like bleeding under the skin..)
is there anything i can do to help it or should i just move it back near the pond it came from???


----------



## mrdestiny (Oct 20, 2007)

It doesn't sound too good, it probably has an odor as well from the infection? Best to dry dock it and treat with Betadine on the shell. Place in warm water for an hour a day to drink. It might also need a course of antibiotics from a vet.


----------



## mickousley (Oct 20, 2007)

take it to a vet dont worry about any thing else native reptiles are treated free


----------



## addy (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats bad news.


----------



## bitey (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow I didn't know natives got free vet visits, thats cool


----------



## Reptizzle (Oct 23, 2007)

hey thanx,
yeah i didn't know that natives get treated free, im gonna take it straight away. whats to stop you saying that your own reptile is a wild one ? i guess u wouldn't get it back then huh?


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Reptizzle,

mrdestiny's and mickousley's suggestions are both good.

A Reptile Vet or experienced turtle carer from one of the wildlife rescue organisations would be able to help.

Let us know which part of Sydney are you in so we can advise where to take it or who to contact.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## mrdestiny (Oct 23, 2007)

> whats to stop you saying that your own reptile is a wild one


 
In the case of wild turtles, they are often darker in carapace colour than captive bred. Also native long necks will usually emit a stink when handled. Captive bred turtles will often be well fed and used to being handled. Therefore a vet would be able to tell the difference. 
Allan


----------



## Reptizzle (Oct 23, 2007)

im in the sutherland shire, 
Mr Destiny i know only too well of the smell.. it nearly made me sick, when i touched this turtle! 
I've been soaking it in strong salt water.. that seems to be helping it, as it is alot more alert now..


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont know if strong salt water is really the best thing. Freshwater turtles arnt designed to handle salt. Dry docking and applying betadine to the wound would probably not have the chance of likely bad affects from salt.


----------



## Reptizzle (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't like using betadine, yes it is a good antisceptic but it also slows down the healing process.. (learnt this at uni) 
when i say soaking it in salt water, it is only enough to just cover its shell, it doesn't put its head in the salt water.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Oct 23, 2007)

Reptizzle,

Please don't put it in salt water. It will take salt up via the cloaca and this will lead to renal failure. 

Get it out of the salt water and put it in a warm, dry area.

Take it to one of the Reptile Vets or at least contact your local wildlife organisations and get it to an experienced turtle carer. Your current treatment may well kill this turtle.

Regards,
Michael.


----------

